# Greetings from the Reaper



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_Hey there everyone. Only a few people here know me but a lot of people here should know my parents Vlad and Black Cat. Our haunt's name is Terror on Beechwood.

I've finally been persuaded to join after much persistence from Vlad and Black Cat so here I am. 

A little bit about me: I'm in college now and I'm quickly approaching being in for a full year. Drawing, Halloween, and playing video games are just some passions of mine. I'm also an animal lover. Just ask my parents they can verify that. XD

Anyways I think that's about it. I look forward to talking with you guys. :jol: _


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....nothing like keeping it in the family...that is awesome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Nothing like having to live up to the expectations of your parents! LOL.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_Thank to you both xD

And yeah..It's kind of weird. I walk into the kitchen now and Black Cat has this creature standing on the far side of it that's about as tall as I am and i have yet to corpsify a styrofoam head. >_<

I draw and stuff though so I'll just have to draw neat pictures that Vlad can hang in the haunt _


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hellcome!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Death in the Reaper. My daughter is in her third year of college, and although she wears her hauntforum t-shirt to school, she has yet to join. You give me hope.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

All in the family. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Death in the Reaper.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, nice to meet you. I had a daughter once, but I bought her a hopped up PC, and I haven't seen her since, lol. I suppose I'll see her again when she joins me in the haunt this year, she's my favorite actress.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well WELCOME and have fun!!!!!!!!!! Your folks are freakin awesome, so you gotta be pretty cool too. Hope you have a great time here.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome you joined us... I've seen some of your artwork and let me just say wow.... your pretty damn good at it... Can't wait to see more of it!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! Although Vlad and Black Cat are related to you, I look forward to knowing you as an individual! Post often and post a lot!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

_*Thanks so much everyone for the warm welcome. It's awesome to meet the people I hear so much about. You guys are awesome.

And you see me every morning, Vlad and you always feel the need to sing happy morning sunshine songs in the car. Be nice I know where you haunt! :jol:

Hi scareme, my whole family has a hauntforum shirt and on mother's day we all wore them. Comepletely by accident really. It was Black Cat that pointed it out to us. Glad I give you some hope. 

Hey Turtle, just curious but are you the one I'm drawing a picture for? I saw your name floating in the forums and I thought you had to be the one. ^_^

Babygirl, thanks! I guess Black Cat showed you some of my stuff? She was asking me if I had it anywhere online she could see and show to people.

And last but not least Sickie, I look forward to getting to know everyone here as well. My parents always talk about this place and I never know what they're talking about but now I've got no excuse not to! *_


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Death in the Reaper. Glad to see you finially introduced yourself. Yes Turtle and BG are the ones you are doing a pic for.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome and you have my deepest uttermost sympathy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thank you pyro and slightly mad. It's nice to meet you both.

And I'll that that as Vlad and Black Cats reputations precede them. 
*


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess the family that haunts together stays together, eh? Glad to see you decided to join us; welcome!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thanks, Spooklights! I'm having a lot of fun here already and my parents wouldn't let me forget I still am a part of this site. *


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome Death in the Reaper!!!! Glad to have you apart of our hauntforum family.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome death in the reaper ... i'm a little late but better than never.
nice drawing you made . you have any others?


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome to another newbie.......and a talented one at that!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome death in the reaper. Glad to have ya aboard.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thanks guys! I appreciate the complements too. *


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

_*GREETINGS AND VELCOME!!! *_
Now how in the h e- double hockeysticks did i miss velcoming ya? :googly: I just want to say it is awesome to meet you and that you have one heck of a set of really cool parents! Not only are* you* a Vonderfully talented young lady, but you're very lucky to have Vlad and BlackCat for parents! Those pics your doing for Turtle and Baby..... WOW!!!!!  Can't wait to see what stuff you make for Halloween! :devil:


----------

